# No sound is coming from right speaker



## jonathan308 (Oct 24, 2011)

So my old speakers are beginning to work very badly so I just bought a new pair of speakers. However the right speaker is not working at all. It is definitely not wiring or the speaker as I checked those and tried the speaker with ipod and both speakers worked perfectly. Help plz~~~

btw my windows os is Window 7 64 bit sp1 and the speakers model is PS-2010, link: www.polarjp.com.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Check the "balance" setting for sound in Windows. The sliders for left/right balance should both be in the centre position:
Control Panel >> Sound > Playback tab.
Double-click "Speakers".
Click the "Levels" tab.
Click "Balance" button.
Slide both pointers to centre position.
Click OK


----------



## jonathan308 (Oct 24, 2011)

I tried, but the right speaker still doesn't work.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi jonathan308 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Did you have this problem with the old speakers?

Have you checked that the speaker-plug is fully seated in the socket? If you have an audio-socket on the front of the PC, have you tried that one?


----------



## jonathan308 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks 

The old speakers are simply no longer function properly with sound come and go at random.

I tried the green wire at the front socket and there are still no sound from the right speaker. However it works just fine if I plug a wire into the ipod input from the pc to the speaker. Weird. Is it something to do with green wire unable to support 2 speakers at once?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The green socket (front & back) supports stereo - Are you using the onboard (motherboard-mounted) sound-chip or a 3rd-party sound-card?


----------



## jonathan308 (Oct 24, 2011)

How to check it? btw I'm a total idiot in computers so you have to teach me every step. sry.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi jonathan, sorry for the late reply.

On the back of the PC, there's a 'block' of connectors, usually a couple of USB sockets, sometimes a phone-connector for a modem, the audio-sockets, monitor, printer, network-cable etc; if your speakers plug in there, it's an 'onboard' sound-chip - If the speakers plug into a panel some distance away and usually horizontal across the back of the case, then that's where the sound-card is.




> I tried the green wire at the front socket and there are still no sound from the right speaker. However it works just fine if I plug a wire into the ipod input from the pc to the speaker. Weird. Is it something to do with green wire unable to support 2 speakers at once?


Do you mean the speakers have a separate iPod connection?

If yes, does the cable have the same plugs on the ends as the PC socket? (I don't have an iPod so I don't know what the connections are for them :wink


----------

